# Microsoft Edge



## Focus (Jan 8, 2006)

Hi Microsoft Edge in opening with startup- Windows 10 home edition . How can I stop it?

Thanks


----------



## ahduncu (Feb 8, 2010)

You can go to the settings in any browser and pick a web site to be your opening page, it does not have to be the browser Edge.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Start _Windows_ (File) _Explorer_. Go to the *View* tab and make sure _Hidden Files and Folders_ are selected so you can view them. 
Browse to* C\Users\[UserName]\ *the previously hidden file *AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup*. If an Edge shortcut is there, *Delete* it.


----------



## Focus (Jan 8, 2006)

spunk.funk said:


> Start _Windows_ (File) _Explorer_. Go to the *View* tab and make sure _Hidden Files and Folders_ are selected so you can view them.
> Browse to* C\Users\[UserName]\ *the previously hidden file *AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup*. If an Edge shortcut is there, *Delete* it.


So nothing in that folder.Now Edge stopped opening at startup and now every time the setting menu opens???? Any ideas?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Take a screen shot of the Task Manager>Startup and post here.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> Edge stopped opening at startup and now every time the setting menu opens


 I'm not sure what this means?
Are you saying that Edge stopped opening at Startup?
What happens when you open the Settings Menu?
Can you still open Edge?


----------



## Focus (Jan 8, 2006)

Corday said:


> Take a screen shot of the Task Manager>Startup and post here.


How do I do a screen shot?


----------



## Focus (Jan 8, 2006)

spunk.funk said:


> I'm not sure what this means?
> Are you saying that Edge stopped opening at Startup?
> What happens when you open the Settings Menu?
> Can you still open Edge?


Yes, edge stopped opening on startup.Now the settings window opens with the focus assistance screen showing. Yes, I can still open edge. Any ideas?

update: now its back to Edge opening, not settings, never seen this before. This is a brand new Dell Alienware- might call support.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

How to post a screenshot.https://www.techsupportforum.com/21545-how-to-post-a-screenshot-2/


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

As stated a screenshot of the Startup folder would be helpful. If there are any other icons in the Startup folder, delete them


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, you can get a powershell output for startup items. Press win + x keys, select Powershell(admin) from the options. Copy the below cmd and right click anywhere in the PS window, the cmd will append to the prompt, press enter.

Get-CimInstance Win32_StartupCommand | Select-Object Name, command, Location, User | Format-List | out-file $home\file.txt
start notepad $home\file.txt

Please post the notepad output here.


----------



## Focus (Jan 8, 2006)

jenae said:


> Hi, you can get a powershell output for startup items. Press win + x keys, select Powershell(admin) from the options. Copy the below cmd and right click anywhere in the PS window, the cmd will append to the prompt, press enter.
> 
> Get-CimInstance Win32_StartupCommand | Select-Object Name, command, Location, User | Format-List | out-file $home\file.txt
> start notepad $home\file.txt
> ...


Name : OneDriveSetup
command : C:\Windows\SysWOW64\OneDriveSetup.exe /thfirstsetup
Location : HKU\S-1-5-19\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
User : NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE

Name : OneDriveSetup
command : C:\Windows\SysWOW64\OneDriveSetup.exe /thfirstsetup
Location : HKU\S-1-5-20\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
User : NT AUTHORITY\NETWORK SERVICE

Name : OneDrive
command : "C:\Users\sandy\AppData\Local\Microsoft\OneDrive\OneDrive.exe" /background
Location : HKU\S-1-5-21-4157756070-2779998797-4154501644-1001\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
User : DESKTOP-T4NASQ5\sandy

Name : CCleaner Smart Cleaning
command : "C:\Program Files\CCleaner\CCleaner64.exe" /MONITOR
Location : HKU\S-1-5-21-4157756070-2779998797-4154501644-1001\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
User : DESKTOP-T4NASQ5\sandy

Name : SUPERAntiSpyware
command : C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
Location : HKU\S-1-5-21-4157756070-2779998797-4154501644-1001\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
User : DESKTOP-T4NASQ5\sandy

Name : Advanced SystemCare 12
command : "C:\Program Files (x86)\IObit\Advanced SystemCare\ASCTray.exe" /Auto
Location : HKU\S-1-5-21-4157756070-2779998797-4154501644-1001\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
User : DESKTOP-T4NASQ5\sandy

Name : SecurityHealth
command : %windir%\system32\SecurityHealthSystray.exe
Location : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
User : Public

Name : RtkAudUService
command : "C:\Windows\System32\RtkAudUService64.exe" -background
Location : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
User : Public

Name : AlienwareMobileConnectWelcome
command : "C:\Program Files\Alienware\AlienwareMobileConnectDrivers\AlienwareMobileConnectWStartup.exe"
Location : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
User : Public

Name : IAStorIcon
command : "C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorIconLaunch.exe" "C:\Program 
Files\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorIcon.exe" 60
Location : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
User : Public

Name : Logitech Download Assistant
command : C:\Windows\system32\rundll32.exe C:\Windows\System32\LogiLDA.dll,LogiFetch
Location : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
User : Public


----------



## iMacg3 (Nov 14, 2018)

Hi,


It sounds like a 'shortcut' to Edge may be in one of the startup folders, or Registry autostart locations. 



----------------

Download Autoruns from the following link and save it to your desktop. https://live.sysinternals.com/autoruns.exe

Right-click on it and select *Run as Administrator.*
Accept the license agreement by clicking *Agree.*
Once the tool has loaded completely, click on *File > Save.* 
Select the File Type drop down menu and change it to *Text File.* Save the file to your desktop as AutorunsLog.txt. 



Copy and paste the contents of AutorunsLog.txt into your next reply.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Imacg3 No need to run AutoRuns as the script that Jenae gave Focus to run shows all the items that Startup in Post *#12*. Edge has already been removed in Startup in Post *#4.*


----------



## iMacg3 (Nov 14, 2018)

spunk.funk said:


> Imacg3 No need to run AutoRuns as the script that Jenae gave Focus to run shows all the items that Startup in Post *#12*. Edge has already been removed in Startup in Post *#4.*



I am not sure if Jenae's PowerShell script shows the items in the WOW6432Node Run key. If it does, no need to run Autoruns.


----------



## Focus (Jan 8, 2006)

iMacg3 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> It sounds like a 'shortcut' to Edge may be in one of the startup folders, or Registry autostart locations.
> ...


"HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\AlternateShell"	""	""	""	"9/15/2018 3:34 AM"	""
+ "cmd.exe"	"Windows Command Processor"	"(Verified) Microsoft Windows"	"c:\windows\system32\cmd.exe"	"11/20/1975 4:18 PM"	""
"HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run"	""	""	""	"3/22/2019 11:54 AM"	""
+ "AlienwareMobileConnectWelcome"	"Alienware Mobile Connect Startup"	"(Verified) SCREENOVATE TECHNOLOGIES LTD."	"c:\program files\alienware\alienwaremobileconnectdrivers\alienwaremobileconnectwstartup.exe"	"10/4/2018 2:10 PM"	""
+ "IAStorIcon"	"Delayed launcher"	"(Not verified) Intel Corporation"	"c:\program files\intel\intel(r) rapid storage technology\iastoriconlaunch.exe"	"10/26/2018 5:54 PM"	""
+ "Logitech Download Assistant"	"Logitech Download Assistant"	"(Verified) Logitech"	"c:\windows\system32\logilda.dll"	"9/13/2012 6:51 PM"	""
+ "RtkAudUService"	"Realtek HD Audio Universal Service"	"(Verified) Realtek Semiconductor Corp."	"c:\windows\system32\rtkauduservice64.exe"	"10/16/2018 11:04 PM"	""
"HKLM\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run"	""	""	""	"2/20/2019 8:41 PM"	""
+ "AlienwareOn-ScreenDisplay"	"Alienware On-Screen Display"	"(Not verified) Alienware Corp."	"c:\program files (x86)\alienware on-screen display\alienwareon-screendisplay.exe"	"4/16/2018 1:40 AM"	""
"HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run"	""	""	""	"3/19/2019 6:19 PM"	""
+ "Advanced SystemCare 12"	"Advanced SystemCare Tray"	"(Verified) IObit Information Technology"	"c:\program files (x86)\iobit\advanced systemcare\asctray.exe"	"12/7/2018 1:18 AM"	""
+ "CCleaner Smart Cleaning"	"CCleaner"	"(Verified) Piriform Software Ltd"	"c:\program files\ccleaner\ccleaner64.exe"	"3/11/2019 11:13 AM"	""
+ "OneDrive"	"Microsoft OneDrive"	"(Verified) Microsoft Corporation"	"c:\users\sandy\appdata\local\microsoft\onedrive\onedrive.exe"	"3/1/2019 4:38 AM"	""
+ "SUPERAntiSpyware"	"SUPERAntiSpyware Application"	"(Verified) Support.com, Inc."	"c:\program files\superantispyware\superantispyware.exe"	"2/11/2019 3:05 PM"	""
"HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Active Setup\Installed Components"	""	""	""	"2/20/2019 7:17 PM"	""
+ "Google Chrome"	"Google Chrome Installer"	"(Verified) Google LLC"	"c:\program files (x86)\google\chrome\application\72.0.3626.121\installer\chrmstp.exe"	"2/28/2019 1:00 AM"	""
+ "n/a"	"Microsoft .NET IE SECURITY REGISTRATION"	"(Verified) Microsoft Corporation"	"c:\windows\system32\mscories.dll"	"8/7/2018 11:18 PM"	""
"HKLM\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Active Setup\Installed Components"	""	""	""	"2/20/2019 7:17 PM"	""
+ "n/a"	"Microsoft .NET IE SECURITY REGISTRATION"	"(Verified) Microsoft Corporation"	"c:\windows\syswow64\mscories.dll"	"8/7/2018 11:28 PM"	""
"HKLM\Software\Classes\*\ShellEx\ContextMenuHandlers"	""	""	""	"3/19/2019 6:19 PM"	""
+ "Advanced SystemCare"	"ASCExtMenu Module"	"(Verified) IObit Information Technology"	"c:\program files (x86)\iobit\advanced systemcare\ascextmenu_64.dll"	"7/5/2018 2:02 AM"	""
+ "IObitUnstaler"	"IUMenuRightExtension"	"(Verified) IObit Information Technology"	"c:\program files (x86)\iobit\iobit uninstaller\iumenuright.dll"	"7/20/2018 10:49 PM"	""
+ "SASContextMenu Class"	"SUPERAntiSpyware Context Menu Extension"	"(Verified) SUPERAntiSpyware.com"	"c:\program files\superantispyware\sasctxmn64.dll"	"6/6/2014 2:40 PM"	""
+ "WinRAR"	"WinRAR shell extension"	"(Verified) win.rar GmbH"	"c:\program files\winrar\rarext.dll"	"9/30/2018 2:01 PM"	""
"HKLM\Software\Classes\Drive\ShellEx\ContextMenuHandlers"	""	""	""	"3/19/2019 6:19 PM"	""
+ "Advanced SystemCare"	"ASCExtMenu Module"	"(Verified) IObit Information Technology"	"c:\program files (x86)\iobit\advanced systemcare\ascextmenu_64.dll"	"7/5/2018 2:02 AM"	""
"HKLM\Software\Classes\AllFileSystemObjects\ShellEx\ContextMenuHandlers"	""	""	""	"2/20/2019 8:40 PM"	""
+ "SASContextMenu Class"	"SUPERAntiSpyware Context Menu Extension"	"(Verified) SUPERAntiSpyware.com"	"c:\program files\superantispyware\sasctxmn64.dll"	"6/6/2014 2:40 PM"	""
"HKLM\Software\Classes\Directory\ShellEx\ContextMenuHandlers"	""	""	""	"3/19/2019 6:19 PM"	""
+ "Advanced SystemCare"	"ASCExtMenu Module"	"(Verified) IObit Information Technology"	"c:\program files (x86)\iobit\advanced systemcare\ascextmenu_64.dll"	"7/5/2018 2:02 AM"	""
+ "IObitUnstaler"	"IUMenuRightExtension"	"(Verified) IObit Information Technology"	"c:\program files (x86)\iobit\iobit uninstaller\iumenuright.dll"	"7/20/2018 10:49 PM"	""
+ "SASContextMenu Class"	"SUPERAntiSpyware Context Menu Extension"	"(Verified) SUPERAntiSpyware.com"	"c:\program files\superantispyware\sasctxmn64.dll"	"6/6/2014 2:40 PM"	""
"HKLM\Software\Classes\Directory\Background\ShellEx\ContextMenuHandlers"	""	""	""	"2/15/2019 8:08 AM"	""
+ "NvCplDesktopContext"	"NVIDIA Display Shell Extension"	"(Verified) NVIDIA Corporation"	"c:\windows\system32\nvshext.dll"	"8/6/2018 7:00 AM"	""
"HKLM\Software\Classes\Folder\ShellEx\ContextMenuHandlers"	""	""	""	"2/20/2019 9:11 PM"	""
+ "IObitUnstaler"	"IUMenuRightExtension"	"(Verified) IObit Information Technology"	"c:\program files (x86)\iobit\iobit uninstaller\iumenuright.dll"	"7/20/2018 10:49 PM"	""
+ "WinRAR"	"WinRAR shell extension"	"(Verified) win.rar GmbH"	"c:\program files\winrar\rarext.dll"	"9/30/2018 2:01 PM"	""
"HKLM\Software\Classes\Folder\ShellEx\DragDropHandlers"	""	""	""	"2/20/2019 9:11 PM"	""
+ "WinRAR"	"WinRAR shell extension"	"(Verified) win.rar GmbH"	"c:\program files\winrar\rarext.dll"	"9/30/2018 2:01 PM"	""
"HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects"	""	""	""	"2/20/2019 7:29 PM"	""
+ "ExplorerWnd Helper"	"Uninstall for explorer"	"(Verified) IObit Information Technology"	"c:\program files (x86)\iobit\iobit uninstaller\uninstallexplorer.dll"	"6/1/2015 6:41 AM"	""
"Task Scheduler"	""	""	""	""	""
+ "\ASC12_PerformanceMonitor"	"Performance Monitor"	"(Verified) IObit Information Technology"	"c:\program files (x86)\iobit\advanced systemcare\monitor.exe"	"3/12/2019 4:21 AM"	""
+ "\ASC12_SkipUac_sandy"	"Advanced SystemCare"	"(Verified) IObit Information Technology"	"c:\program files (x86)\iobit\advanced systemcare\asc.exe"	"3/13/2019 9:55 PM"	""
+ "\Avast Software\Overseer"	"Avast Overseer"	"(Verified) AVAST Software s.r.o."	"c:\program files\common files\avast software\overseer\overseer.exe"	"2/7/2019 4:09 AM"	""
+ "\CCleaner Update"	"CCleaner emergency updater"	"(Verified) Piriform Software Ltd"	"c:\program files\ccleaner\ccupdate.exe"	"2/4/2019 8:09 AM"	""
+ "\CCleanerSkipUAC"	"CCleaner"	"(Verified) Piriform Software Ltd"	"c:\program files\ccleaner\ccleaner.exe"	"3/11/2019 11:07 AM"	""
+ "\Dell SupportAssistAgent AutoUpdate"	"SupportAssistInstaller"	"(Verified) Dell Inc."	"c:\program files\dell\supportassistagent\bin\supportassistinstaller.exe"	"12/12/2018 6:37 AM"	""
+ "\Driver Booster Scheduler"	"Driver Booster Scheduler"	"(Verified) IObit Information Technology"	"c:\program files (x86)\iobit\driver booster\6.3.0\scheduler.exe"	"7/10/2018 8:00 AM"	""
+ "\Driver Booster SkipUAC (sandy)"	"Driver Booster"	"(Verified) IObit Information Technology"	"c:\program files (x86)\iobit\driver booster\6.3.0\driverbooster.exe"	"2/19/2019 12:49 AM"	""
+ "\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore"	"Google Installer"	"(Verified) Google Inc"	"c:\program files (x86)\google\update\googleupdate.exe"	"12/4/2018 10:00 PM"	""
+ "\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA"	"Google Installer"	"(Verified) Google Inc"	"c:\program files (x86)\google\update\googleupdate.exe"	"12/4/2018 10:00 PM"	""
+ "\Intel\Thunderbolt\Start Thunderbolt application on login if service is up"	"Thunderbolt(TM) Conditional Application Starter"	"(Verified) Intel(R) Client Connectivity Division SW"	"c:\program files (x86)\intel\thunderbolt software\conditionalappstarter.exe"	"3/21/2018 2:38 PM"	""
+ "\Intel\Thunderbolt\Start Thunderbolt application on switch user if service is up"	"Thunderbolt(TM) Conditional Application Starter"	"(Verified) Intel(R) Client Connectivity Division SW"	"c:\program files (x86)\intel\thunderbolt software\conditionalappstarter.exe"	"3/21/2018 2:38 PM"	""
+ "\Intel\Thunderbolt\Start Thunderbolt application when hardware is detected"	"Thunderbolt(TM) Conditional Application Starter"	"(Verified) Intel(R) Client Connectivity Division SW"	"c:\program files (x86)\intel\thunderbolt software\conditionalappstarter.exe"	"3/21/2018 2:38 PM"	""
+ "\Intel\Thunderbolt\Start Thunderbolt service on boot if driver is up"	"Thunderbolt(TM) Service"	"(Verified) Intel(R) Client Connectivity Division SW"	"c:\program files (x86)\intel\thunderbolt software\tbtsvc.exe"	"5/16/2018 5:04 AM"	""
+ "\Microsoft\Windows\SMB\UninstallSMB1ClientTask"	""	""	"File not found: Unrestricted"	""	""
+ "\Microsoft\Windows\SMB\UninstallSMB1ServerTask"	""	""	"File not found: Unrestricted"	""	""
+ "\Microsoft\Windows\Windows Defender\Windows Defender Cache Maintenance"	"Microsoft Malware Protection Command Line Utility"	"(Verified) Microsoft Corporation"	"c:\programdata\microsoft\windows defender\platform\4.18.1902.2-0\mpcmdrun.exe"	"2/23/1923 5:40 AM"	""
+ "\Microsoft\Windows\Windows Defender\Windows Defender Cleanup"	"Microsoft Malware Protection Command Line Utility"	"(Verified) Microsoft Corporation"	"c:\programdata\microsoft\windows defender\platform\4.18.1902.2-0\mpcmdrun.exe"	"2/23/1923 5:40 AM"	""
+ "\Microsoft\Windows\Windows Defender\Windows Defender Scheduled Scan"	"Microsoft Malware Protection Command Line Utility"	"(Verified) Microsoft Corporation"	"c:\programdata\microsoft\windows defender\platform\4.18.1902.2-0\mpcmdrun.exe"	"2/23/1923 5:40 AM"	""
+ "\Microsoft\Windows\Windows Defender\Windows Defender Verification"	"Microsoft Malware Protection Command Line Utility"	"(Verified) Microsoft Corporation"	"c:\programdata\microsoft\windows defender\platform\4.18.1902.2-0\mpcmdrun.exe"	"2/23/1923 5:40 AM"	""
+ "\NahimicSvc32Run"	""	"(Verified) A-Volute"	"c:\windows\syswow64\nahimicsvc32.exe"	"9/18/2018 11:58 AM"	""
+ "\NahimicSvc64Run"	""	"(Verified) A-Volute"	"c:\windows\system32\nahimicsvc64.exe"	"9/18/2018 11:58 AM"	""
+ "\NahimicTask32"	""	"(Verified) A-Volute"	"c:\windows\syswow64\nahimicsvc32.exe"	"9/18/2018 11:58 AM"	""
+ "\NahimicTask64"	""	"(Verified) A-Volute"	"c:\windows\system32\.\nahimicsvc64.exe"	"9/18/2018 11:58 AM"	""
+ "\NvBatteryBoostCheckOnLogon_{B2FE1952-0186-46C3-BAEC-A80AA35AC5B8}"	"NVIDIA Container"	"(Verified) NVIDIA Corporation"	"c:\program files\nvidia corporation\nvcontainer\nvcontainer.exe"	"11/18/2018 6:50 AM"	""
+ "\NvDriverUpdateCheckDaily_{B2FE1952-0186-46C3-BAEC-A80AA35AC5B8}"	"NVIDIA Container"	"(Verified) NVIDIA Corporation"	"c:\program files\nvidia corporation\nvcontainer\nvcontainer.exe"	"11/18/2018 6:50 AM"	""
+ "\NVIDIA GeForce Experience SelfUpdate_{B2FE1952-0186-46C3-BAEC-A80AA35AC5B8}"	"NVIDIA GeForce Experience"	"(Verified) NVIDIA Corporation"	"c:\program files\nvidia corporation\nvidia geforce experience\nvidia geforce experience.exe"	"1/30/2019 3:58 PM"	""
+ "\NvNodeLauncher_{B2FE1952-0186-46C3-BAEC-A80AA35AC5B8}"	"NVIDIA nodejs launcher"	"(Verified) NVIDIA Corporation"	"c:\program files (x86)\nvidia corporation\nvnode\nvnodejslauncher.exe"	"1/30/2019 2:52 PM"	""
+ "\NvProfileUpdaterDaily_{B2FE1952-0186-46C3-BAEC-A80AA35AC5B8}"	"NVIDIA driver profile updater"	"(Verified) NVIDIA Corporation"	"c:\program files\nvidia corporation\update core\nvprofileupdater64.exe"	"1/30/2019 3:19 PM"	""
+ "\NvProfileUpdaterOnLogon_{B2FE1952-0186-46C3-BAEC-A80AA35AC5B8}"	"NVIDIA driver profile updater"	"(Verified) NVIDIA Corporation"	"c:\program files\nvidia corporation\update core\nvprofileupdater64.exe"	"1/30/2019 3:19 PM"	""
+ "\NvTmMon_{B2FE1952-0186-46C3-BAEC-A80AA35AC5B8}"	"NVIDIA telemetry monitor"	"(Verified) NVIDIA Corporation"	"c:\program files (x86)\nvidia corporation\update core\nvtmmon.exe"	"1/30/2019 2:52 PM"	""
+ "\NvTmRep_{B2FE1952-0186-46C3-BAEC-A80AA35AC5B8}"	"NVIDIA crash and telemetry reporter"	"(Verified) NVIDIA Corporation"	"c:\program files (x86)\nvidia corporation\update core\nvtmrep.exe"	"1/30/2019 2:57 PM"	""
+ "\NvTmRepCR1_{B2FE1952-0186-46C3-BAEC-A80AA35AC5B8}"	"NVIDIA crash and telemetry reporter"	"(Verified) NVIDIA Corporation"	"c:\program files (x86)\nvidia corporation\update core\nvtmrep.exe"	"1/30/2019 2:57 PM"	""
+ "\NvTmRepCR2_{B2FE1952-0186-46C3-BAEC-A80AA35AC5B8}"	"NVIDIA crash and telemetry reporter"	"(Verified) NVIDIA Corporation"	"c:\program files (x86)\nvidia corporation\update core\nvtmrep.exe"	"1/30/2019 2:57 PM"	""
+ "\NvTmRepCR3_{B2FE1952-0186-46C3-BAEC-A80AA35AC5B8}"	"NVIDIA crash and telemetry reporter"	"(Verified) NVIDIA Corporation"	"c:\program files (x86)\nvidia corporation\update core\nvtmrep.exe"	"1/30/2019 2:57 PM"	""
+ "\OneDrive Standalone Update Task-S-1-5-21-4157756070-2779998797-4154501644-1001"	"Standalone Updater"	"(Verified) Microsoft Corporation"	"c:\users\sandy\appdata\local\microsoft\onedrive\onedrivestandaloneupdater.exe"	"3/1/2019 4:38 AM"	""
+ "\Uninstaller_SkipUac_sandy"	"Uninstall Programs"	"(Verified) IObit Information Technology"	"c:\program files (x86)\iobit\iobit uninstaller\iobituninstaler.exe"	"1/11/2019 5:25 AM"	""
"HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Services"	""	""	""	"3/22/2019 12:00 PM"	""
+ "!SASCORE"	"SAS Core Service: SUPERAntiSpyware Core Service"	"(Verified) SUPERAntiSpyware.com"	"c:\program files\superantispyware\sascore64.exe"	"1/30/2017 7:47 PM"	""
+ "AdvancedSystemCareService12"	"Advanced SystemCare Service 12: Advanced SystemCare Service"	"(Verified) IObit Information Technology"	"c:\program files (x86)\iobit\advanced systemcare\ascservice.exe"	"11/29/2018 2:24 AM"	""
+ "Alienware Digital Delivery Services"	"Alienware Digital Delivery Services: Downloads and installs the applications that you purchased with your computer"	"(Verified) Dell Inc"	"c:\program files (x86)\alienware digital delivery services\dell.d3.winsvc.exe"	"12/5/2018 4:43 PM"	""
+ "Alienware SupportAssist Remediation"	"Alienware SupportAssist Remediation: Alienware SupportAssist Remediation Service"	"(Verified) Dell Inc"	"c:\program files\dell\saremediation\agent\dellsupportassistremedationservice.exe"	"10/20/2018 4:29 AM"	""
+ "AWCCService"	"AWCCService: Alienware Command Center Service"	"(Verified) Dell Inc"	"c:\program files\alienware\alienware command center\awcc.service.exe"	"1/9/2019 12:57 PM"	""
+ "cphs"	"Intel(R) Content Protection HECI Service: Intel(R) Content Protection HECI Service - enables communication with the Content Protection FW"	"(Verified) Intel(R) pGFX"	"c:\windows\system32\driverstore\filerepository\iigd_dc_base.inf_amd64_5872ef09bf6583d2\intelcphecisvc.exe"	"11/1/2017 4:24 AM"	""
+ "cplspcon"	"Intel(R) Content Protection HDCP Service: Intel(R) Content Protection HDCP Service - enables communication with Content Protection HDCP HW"	"(Verified) Intel(R) pGFX"	"c:\windows\system32\driverstore\filerepository\iigd_dc_base.inf_amd64_5872ef09bf6583d2\intelcphdcpsvc.exe"	"8/16/2018 2:22 AM"	""
+ "DDVCollectorSvcApi"	"Dell Data Vault Service API: Dell Data Vault Service API exposes a COM API for working with the DDV services"	"(Verified) Dell Inc"	"c:\program files\dell\delldatavault\ddvcollectorsvcapi.exe"	"10/22/2018 3:29 PM"	""
+ "DDVDataCollector"	"Dell Data Vault Collector: DDV Collector service gathers system information and stores it for later use"	"(Verified) Dell Inc"	"c:\program files\dell\delldatavault\ddvdatacollector.exe"	"10/22/2018 3:29 PM"	""
+ "DDVRulesProcessor"	"Dell Data Vault Processor: DDV Rules Processor generates alerts based on data collected by DDV Collector service"	"(Verified) Dell Inc"	"c:\program files\dell\delldatavault\ddvrulesprocessor.exe"	"10/22/2018 3:27 PM"	""
+ "Dell Hardware Support"	"Dell Hardware Support: Dell Hardware Support continuously monitors PC component health to identify and help resolve possible hardware issues."	"(Verified) PC-Doctor, Inc."	"c:\program files\dell\supportassistagent\pcdr\supportassist\6.0.6992.1466\dsapi.exe"	"11/13/2018 3:56 AM"	""
+ "DellClientManagementService"	"Alienware Client Management Service: Enables Dell applications to manage Dell specific features of the system."	"(Verified) Dell Inc"	"c:\program files (x86)\dell\updateservice\serviceshell.exe"	"11/12/2018 5:46 PM"	""
+ "esifsvc"	"Intel(R) Dynamic Platform and Thermal Framework service: Intel(R) Dynamic Platform and Thermal Framework service"	"(Verified) Intel Corporation"	"c:\windows\system32\intel\dptf\esif_uf.exe"	"4/27/2018 7:55 PM"	""
+ "GoogleChromeElevationService"	"Google Chrome Elevation Service: Google Chrome"	"(Verified) Google LLC"	"c:\program files (x86)\google\chrome\application\72.0.3626.121\elevation_service.exe"	"2/28/2019 1:00 AM"	""
+ "gupdate"	"Google Update Service (gupdate): Keeps your Google software up to date. If this service is disabled or stopped, your Google software will not be kept up to date, meaning security vulnerabilities that may arise cannot be fixed and features may not work. This service uninstalls itself when there is no Google software using it."	"(Verified) Google Inc"	"c:\program files (x86)\google\update\googleupdate.exe"	"12/4/2018 10:00 PM"	""
+ "gupdatem"	"Google Update Service (gupdatem): Keeps your Google software up to date. If this service is disabled or stopped, your Google software will not be kept up to date, meaning security vulnerabilities that may arise cannot be fixed and features may not work. This service uninstalls itself when there is no Google software using it."	"(Verified) Google Inc"	"c:\program files (x86)\google\update\googleupdate.exe"	"12/4/2018 10:00 PM"	""
+ "iaStorAfsService"	"Intel(R) Optane(TM) Memory Service: Enables amazing system performance and responsiveness by accelerating frequently used files"	"(Verified) Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology"	"c:\windows\system32\iastorafsservice.exe"	"10/15/2018 3:59 AM"	""
+ "IAStorDataMgrSvc"	"Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology: Provides storage event notification and manages communication between the storage driver and user space applications."	"(Verified) Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology"	"c:\program files\intel\intel(r) rapid storage technology\iastordatamgrsvc.exe"	"10/15/2018 4:06 AM"	""
+ "ibtsiva"	"Intel Bluetooth Service: Intel(R) Wireless Bluetooth(R) iBtSiva Service"	"(Verified) Intel(R) Wireless Connectivity Solutions"	"c:\windows\system32\ibtsiva.exe"	"12/4/2018 11:40 PM"	""
+ "igfxCUIService2.0.0.0"	"Intel(R) HD Graphics Control Panel Service: Service for Intel(R) HD Graphics Control Panel"	"(Verified) Intel(R) pGFX"	"c:\windows\system32\driverstore\filerepository\cui_dc_comp.inf_amd64_82f69cea8b2d928f\igfxcuiservice.exe"	"8/16/2018 2:31 AM"	""
+ "Intel(R) Capability Licensing Service TCP IP Interface"	"Intel(R) Capability Licensing Service TCP IP Interface: Version: 1.48.197.0"	"(Verified) Intel(R) Trust Services"	"c:\program files\intel\intel(r) management engine components\icls\socketheciserver.exe"	"11/16/2017 1:14 PM"	""
+ "Intel(R) TPM Provisioning Service"	"Intel(R) TPM Provisioning Service: Version: 1.48.197.0"	"(Verified) Intel(R) Trust Services"	"c:\program files\intel\intel(r) management engine components\icls\tpmprovisioningservice.exe"	"11/16/2017 1:15 PM"	""
+ "IObitUnSvr"	"IObit Uninstaller Service: IObit Uninstaller Service"	"(Verified) IObit Information Technology"	"c:\program files (x86)\iobit\iobit uninstaller\iuservice.exe"	"9/25/2018 2:26 AM"	""
+ "jhi_service"	"Intel(R) Dynamic Application Loader Host Interface Service: Intel(R) Dynamic Application Loader Host Interface Service - Allows applications to access the local Intel (R) DAL"	"(Verified) Intel(R) Embedded Subsystems and IP Blocks Group"	"c:\program files (x86)\intel\intel(r) management engine components\dal\jhi_service.exe"	"12/10/2017 4:17 AM"	""
+ "Killer Network Service"	"Killer Network Service: Killer Network Service"	"(Verified) Rivet Networks LLC"	"c:\windows\system32\drivers\rivetnetworks\killer\killernetworkservice.exe"	"5/25/2018 5:21 PM"	""
+ "LMS"	"Intel(R) Management and Security Application Local Management Service: Intel(R) Management and Security Application Local Management Service - Provides OS-related Intel(R) ME functionality."	"(Verified) Intel(R) Embedded Subsystems and IP Blocks Group"	"c:\program files (x86)\intel\intel(r) management engine components\lms\lms.exe"	"1/31/2018 12:40 PM"	""
+ "MozillaMaintenance"	"Mozilla Maintenance Service: The Mozilla Maintenance Service ensures that you have the latest and most secure version of Mozilla Firefox on your computer. Keeping Firefox up to date is very important for your online security, and Mozilla strongly recommends that you keep this service enabled."	"(Verified) Mozilla Corporation"	"c:\program files (x86)\mozilla maintenance service\maintenanceservice.exe"	"2/25/2019 12:04 PM"	""
+ "NahimicService"	"Nahimic service: Nahimic service"	"(Verified) A-Volute"	"c:\windows\system32\nahimicservice.exe"	"9/18/2018 11:58 AM"	""
+ "NvContainerLocalSystem"	"NVIDIA LocalSystem Container: Container service for NVIDIA root features"	"(Verified) NVIDIA Corporation"	"c:\program files\nvidia corporation\nvcontainer\nvcontainer.exe"	"11/18/2018 6:50 AM"	""
+ "NvContainerNetworkService"	"NVIDIA NetworkService Container: Container service for NVIDIA network features"	"(Verified) NVIDIA Corporation"	"c:\program files\nvidia corporation\nvcontainer\nvcontainer.exe"	"11/18/2018 6:50 AM"	""
+ "NVDisplay.ContainerLocalSystem"	"NVIDIA Display Container LS: Container service for NVIDIA root features"	"(Verified) NVIDIA Corporation"	"c:\program files\nvidia corporation\display.nvcontainer\nvdisplay.container.exe"	"6/11/2018 3:56 AM"	""
+ "NvTelemetryContainer"	"NVIDIA Telemetry Container: Container service for NVIDIA Telemetry"	"(Verified) NVIDIA Corporation"	"c:\program files\nvidia corporation\nvtelemetry\nvtelemetrycontainer.exe"	"11/18/2018 6:50 AM"	""
+ "RstMwService"	"RstMwService: RPC service, which allows communication between driver and Windows Store Application"	"(Verified) Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology"	"c:\windows\system32\driverstore\filerepository\iastorac.inf_amd64_c2dfc562700d3bb0\rstmwservice.exe"	"10/15/2018 4:07 AM"	""
+ "RtkAudioUniversalService"	"Realtek Audio Universal Service: Realtek Audio Universal Service"	"(Verified) Realtek Semiconductor Corp."	"c:\windows\system32\rtkauduservice64.exe"	"10/16/2018 11:04 PM"	""
+ "SupportAssistAgent"	"Dell SupportAssist: Dell SupportAssist keeps your PC up to date and running at its best with recommended software and driver updates. It also helps resolve issues quickly by detecting common problems and sending issue details to Dell Technical Support agents on your behalf."	"(Verified) Dell Inc."	"c:\program files\dell\supportassistagent\bin\supportassistagent.exe"	"12/12/2018 6:35 AM"	""
+ "SynTPEnhService"	"SynTPEnhService: 64-bit Synaptics Pointing Enhance Service"	"(Verified) Synaptics Incorporated"	"c:\windows\system32\syntpenhservice.exe"	"5/15/2018 6:33 PM"	""
+ "ThunderboltService"	"Thunderbolt(TM) Service: Connects and manages Thunderbolt™ devices"	"(Verified) Intel(R) Client Connectivity Division SW"	"c:\program files (x86)\intel\thunderbolt software\tbtsvc.exe"	"5/16/2018 5:04 AM"	""
+ "WdNisSvc"	"Windows Defender Antivirus Network Inspection Service: Helps guard against intrusion attempts targeting known and newly discovered vulnerabilities in network protocols"	"(Verified) Microsoft Corporation"	"c:\programdata\microsoft\windows defender\platform\4.18.1902.2-0\nissrv.exe"	"1/22/2008 5:16 AM"	""
+ "WinDefend"	"Windows Defender Antivirus Service: Helps protect users from malware and other potentially unwanted software"	"(Verified) Microsoft Corporation"	"c:\programdata\microsoft\windows defender\platform\4.18.1902.2-0\msmpeng.exe"	"4/15/1935 2:39 PM"	""
+ "xTendSoftAPService"	"xTendSoftAPService: Killer WiFi xTend Service"	"(Verified) Rivet Networks LLC"	"c:\windows\system32\drivers\rivetnetworks\killer\xtendsoftapservice.exe"	"5/25/2018 5:27 PM"	""
+ "xTendUtilityService"	"xTendUtilityService: Killer xTend Utility Service"	"(Verified) Rivet Networks LLC"	"c:\windows\system32\drivers\rivetnetworks\killer\xtendutilityservice.exe"	"5/25/2018 5:27 PM"	""
+ "XTU3SERVICE"	"Intel(R) Extreme Tuning Utility Service: The XTU Service allows client access to overclocking functionality"	"(Verified) Intel(R) Extreme Tuning Utility"	"c:\program files (x86)\intel\intel(r) extreme tuning utility\xtuservice.exe"	"6/13/2018 5:20 PM"	""
"HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Services"	""	""	""	"3/22/2019 12:00 PM"	""
+ "AscFileFilter"	"AscFileFilter: AscFileFilter"	"(Verified) IObit Information Technology"	"c:\program files (x86)\iobit\advanced systemcare\drivers\win10_amd64\ascfilefilter.sys"	"9/20/2018 5:12 AM"	""
+ "AscRegistryFilter"	"AscRegistryFilter: AscRegistryFilter"	"(Verified) IObit Information Technology"	"c:\program files (x86)\iobit\advanced systemcare\drivers\win10_amd64\ascregistryfilter.sys"	"7/3/2018 10:43 PM"	""
+ "AWCCDriver"	"AWCC Driver Service: AWCC Driver"	"(Verified) IndiLogic LLC"	"c:\windows\system32\drivers\awccdriver.sys"	"10/28/2017 5:51 PM"	""
+ "cpuz143"	"cpuz143: CPUID Driver"	"(Verified) CPUID"	"c:\windows\temp\cpuz143\cpuz143_x64.sys"	"5/22/2017 4:17 AM"	""
+ "dptf_acpi"	"dptf_acpi: DPTF ACPI Device (64-Bit)"	"(Verified) Intel Corporation"	"c:\windows\system32\drivers\dptf_acpi.sys"	"4/27/2018 7:54 PM"	""
+ "dptf_cpu"	"dptf_cpu: DPTF CPU Device (64-Bit)"	"(Verified) Intel Corporation"	"c:\windows\system32\drivers\dptf_cpu.sys"	"4/27/2018 7:54 PM"	""
+ "esif_lf"	"esif_lf: DPTF Zone (64-Bit)"	"(Verified) Intel Corporation"	"c:\windows\system32\drivers\esif_lf.sys"	"4/27/2018 7:55 PM"	""
+ "HfAudio"	"HfAudio: Phone Call Audio Device"	"(Verified) SCREENOVATE TECHNOLOGIES LTD."	"c:\windows\system32\drivers\hfaudio.sys"	"4/22/2018 5:55 PM"	""
+ "HidEventFilter"	"Intel(R) HID Event Filter: Intel(R) HID Event Filter"	"(Verified) Intel(R) Software"	"c:\windows\system32\drivers\hideventfilter.sys"	"3/8/2018 12:44 PM"	""
+ "HWiNFO32"	"HWiNFO32/64 Kernel Driver: HWiNFO AMD64 Kernel Driver"	"(Verified) Martin Malik - REALiX"	"c:\windows\syswow64\drivers\hwinfo64a.sys"	"3/31/2015 5:51 AM"	""
+ "iaLPSS2_GPIO2"	"Intel(R) Serial IO GPIO Driver v2: Intel(R) Serial IO GPIO Driver v2"	"(Verified) Intel(R) Embedded Subsystems and IP Blocks Group"	"c:\windows\system32\drivers\ialpss2_gpio2.sys"	"7/3/2017 9:04 AM"	""
+ "iaLPSS2_I2C"	"Intel(R) Serial IO I2C Driver v2: Intel(R) Serial IO I2C Driver v2"	"(Verified) Intel(R) Embedded Subsystems and IP Blocks Group"	"c:\windows\system32\drivers\ialpss2_i2c.sys"	"7/3/2017 9:03 AM"	""
+ "iaLPSS2_SPI"	"Intel(R) Serial IO SPI Driver v2: Intel(R) Serial IO SPI Driver v2"	"(Verified) Intel(R) Embedded Subsystems and IP Blocks Group"	"c:\windows\system32\drivers\ialpss2_spi.sys"	"7/3/2017 9:04 AM"	""
+ "iaLPSS2_UART2"	"Intel(R) Serial IO UART Driver v2: Intel(R) Serial IO UART Driver"	"(Verified) Intel(R) Embedded Subsystems and IP Blocks Group"	"c:\windows\system32\drivers\ialpss2_uart2.sys"	"7/3/2017 9:04 AM"	""
+ "iaLPSSi_GPIO"	"Intel(R) Serial IO GPIO Controller Driver: Intel(R) Serial IO GPIO Controller Driver"	"(Verified) Intel Corporation - Client Components Group"	"c:\windows\system32\drivers\ialpssi_gpio.sys"	"2/2/2015 5:00 AM"	""
+ "iaStorAC"	"Intel(R) Chipset SATA/PCIe RST Premium Controller: Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology driver - x64"	"(Verified) Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology"	"c:\windows\system32\drivers\iastorac.sys"	"10/15/2018 3:56 AM"	""
+ "iaStorAfs"	"iaStorAfs: Identifies frequently used files for acceleration with Intel(R) Optane(TM) memory"	"(Verified) Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology"	"c:\windows\system32\drivers\iastorafs.sys"	"10/15/2018 3:56 AM"	""
+ "ibtusb"	"Intel(R) Wireless Bluetooth(R): Intel(R) Wireless Bluetooth(R) Filter Driver"	"(Verified) Intel(R) Wireless Connectivity Solutions"	"c:\windows\system32\drivers\ibtusb.sys"	"12/4/2018 11:41 PM"	""
+ "ICCWDT"	"Intel(R) Watchdog Timer Driver (Intel(R) WDT): Intel(R) Watchdog Timer Driver (Intel(R) WDT)"	"(Verified) Intel(R) Embedded Subsystems and IP Blocks Group"	"c:\windows\system32\drivers\iccwdt.sys"	"9/19/2017 7:15 AM"	""
+ "igfx"	"igfx: Intel Graphics Kernel Mode Driver"	"(Verified) Intel(R) pGFX"	"c:\windows\system32\driverstore\filerepository\iigd_dc_base.inf_amd64_5872ef09bf6583d2\igdkmd64.sys"	"8/16/2018 2:24 AM"	""
+ "IntcAzAudAddService"	"Service for Realtek HD Audio (WDM): Realtek(r) High Definition Audio Function Driver"	"(Verified) Realtek Semiconductor Corp."	"c:\windows\system32\drivers\rtkvhd64.sys"	"10/17/2018 3:32 AM"	""
+ "IntcDAud"	"Intel(R) Display Audio: Intel(R) Display Audio Driver"	"(Verified) Intel(R) pGFX"	"c:\windows\system32\driverstore\filerepository\intcdaud.inf_amd64_ad5691824a5386fe\intcdaud.sys"	"9/4/2018 5:00 AM"	""
+ "iobit_monitor_server"	"iobit_monitor_server: IObit Temperature Monitor"	"(Verified) IObit Information Technology"	"c:\program files (x86)\iobit\advanced systemcare\drivers\monitor_win10_x64.sys"	"7/3/2018 10:20 PM"	""
+ "iocbios2"	"iocbios2: Intel(R) Overclocking Device Driver"	"(Verified) Intel Corporation"	"c:\program files (x86)\intel\intel(r) extreme tuning utility\drivers\iocdriver\64bit\iocbios2.sys"	"5/8/2018 4:22 AM"	""
+ "IUProcessFilter"	"IUProcessFilter: IUProcessFilter"	"(Verified) IObit Information Technology"	"c:\program files (x86)\iobit\iobit uninstaller\drivers\win10_amd64\iuprocessfilter.sys"	"5/10/2018 5:21 AM"	""
+ "IURegistryFilter"	"IURegistryFilter: IURegistryFilter"	"(Verified) IObit Information Technology"	"c:\program files (x86)\iobit\iobit uninstaller\drivers\win10_amd64\iuregistryfilter.sys"	"5/14/2018 10:12 PM"	""
+ "kiox_ff_driver"	"Kionix freefall detection service: Kionix KXCNL accelerometer sensor driver"	"(Verified) Kionix Inc."	"c:\windows\system32\drivers\kiox_ff_driver.sys"	"12/12/2017 4:35 AM"	""
+ "kxdiskprot"	"Kionix Disk Protection Service: Kionix hard drive protection filter service"	"(Verified) Kionix Inc."	"c:\windows\system32\drivers\kxdiskprot.sys"	"12/12/2017 4:34 AM"	""
+ "MEIx64"	"Intel(R) Management Engine Interface : Intel(R) Management Engine Interface"	"(Verified) Intel(R) Embedded Subsystems and IP Blocks Group"	"c:\windows\system32\drivers\teedriverw8x64.sys"	"7/12/2018 3:42 AM"	""
+ "Netwtw06"	"___ Intel(R) Wireless Adapter Driver for Windows 10 - 64 Bit: Intel® Wireless WiFi Link Driver"	"(Verified) Intel(R) Wireless Connectivity Solutions"	"c:\windows\system32\drivers\netwtw06.sys"	"5/13/2018 2:20 PM"	""
+ "Netwtw08"	"___ Intel(R) Wireless Adapter Driver for Windows 10 - 64 Bit: Intel® Wireless WiFi Link Driver"	"(Verified) Intel(R) Wireless Connectivity Solutions"	"c:\windows\system32\drivers\netwtw08.sys"	"11/1/2018 12:19 PM"	""
+ "nvlddmkm"	"nvlddmkm: NVIDIA Windows Kernel Mode Driver, Version 398.89 "	"(Verified) NVIDIA Corporation"	"c:\windows\system32\driverstore\filerepository\nvdmegpu.inf_amd64_d08316544bcbecd5\nvlddmkm.sys"	"8/6/2018 6:58 AM"	""
+ "NvStreamKms"	"NVIDIA KMS: Nvidia Streaming Kernel Service"	"(Verified) NVIDIA Corporation"	"c:\program files\nvidia corporation\nvstreamsrv\nvstreamkms.sys"	"6/25/2018 7:52 PM"	""
+ "nvvad_WaveExtensible"	"NVIDIA Virtual Audio Device (Wave Extensible) (WDM): NVIDIA Virtual Audio Driver"	"(Verified) NVIDIA Corporation"	"c:\windows\system32\drivers\nvvad64v.sys"	"8/22/2018 5:44 AM"	""
+ "nvvhci"	"NVVHCI Enumerator Service: Virtual USB Host Controller driver"	"(Verified) NVIDIA Corporation"	"c:\windows\system32\drivers\nvvhci.sys"	"8/16/2018 4:01 PM"	""
+ "RfeCoSvc"	"RfeCoSvc: RN Traffic Control Callout"	"(Verified) Rivet Networks LLC"	"c:\windows\system32\drivers\rivetnetworks\killer\rfeco10x64.sys"	"5/25/2018 4:18 PM"	""
+ "SASDIFSV"	"SASDIFSV: SASDIFSV64.SYS"	"(Verified) Support.com, Inc."	"c:\program files\superantispyware\sasdifsv64.sys"	"7/21/2011 7:03 PM"	""
+ "SASKUTIL"	"SASKUTIL: SASKUTIL64.SYS"	"(Verified) Support.com, Inc."	"c:\program files\superantispyware\saskutil64.sys"	"7/12/2011 5:00 PM"	""
+ "ScrHIDDriver2"	"ScrHIDDriver2: Phone Input Device"	"(Verified) SCREENOVATE TECHNOLOGIES LTD."	"c:\windows\system32\drivers\scrhiddriver2.sys"	"3/4/2018 11:40 PM"	""
+ "SmbDrvI"	"SmbDrvI: Synaptics SMBus Driver"	"(Verified) Synaptics Incorporated"	"c:\windows\system32\drivers\smb_driver_intel.sys"	"7/4/2018 2:54 AM"	""
+ "SynRMIHID"	"Synaptics HID Service: Synaptics I2C Driver"	"(Verified) Synaptics Incorporated"	"c:\windows\system32\drivers\synrmihid.sys"	"5/15/2018 5:03 PM"	""
+ "SynTP"	"Synaptics TouchPad Driver: Synaptics Touchpad Win64 Driver"	"(Verified) Synaptics Incorporated"	"c:\windows\system32\drivers\syntp.sys"	"5/15/2018 4:59 PM"	""
"HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Font Drivers"	""	""	""	"9/15/2018 3:36 AM"	""
+ "Adobe Type Manager"	""	""	"File not found: atmfd.dll"	""	""
"HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Htmlfile\Shell\Open\Command\(Default)"	""	""	""	"3/6/2019 7:38 PM"	""
+ "C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE"	"Internet Explorer"	"(Verified) Microsoft Corporation"	"c:\program files\internet explorer\iexplore.exe"	"12/11/1995 12:18 AM"	""
"HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\KnownDlls"	""	""	""	"9/15/2018 3:34 AM"	""
+ "_wow64cpu"	""	""	"c:\windows\syswow64\wow64cpu.dll"	""	""
+ "_wowarmhw"	""	""	"c:\windows\system32\wowarmhw.dll"	""	""
+ "_wowarmhw"	""	""	"c:\windows\syswow64\wowarmhw.dll"	""	""
+ "_xtajit"	""	""	"c:\windows\system32\xtajit.dll"	""	""
+ "_xtajit"	""	""	"c:\windows\syswow64\xtajit.dll"	""	""
+ "wow64"	""	""	"c:\windows\syswow64\wow64.dll"	""	""
+ "wow64win"	""	""	"c:\windows\syswow64\wow64win.dll"	""	""
"HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\NetworkProvider\Order"	""	""	""	"2/15/2019 8:15 AM"	""
+ "RemediationNP"	"RemediationNP"	"(Verified) Dell Inc"	"c:\program files\dell\saremediation\agent\dellmgmtnp.dll"	"10/20/2018 4:30 AM"	""


----------



## iMacg3 (Nov 14, 2018)

Hi,

Follow the instructions at this link to show background apps: https://www.howtogeek.com/241752/how-to-stop-windows-10-apps-from-running-in-the-background/

Change the setting for Edge to "Off". Restart the computer and check if the problem persists.


----------



## Focus (Jan 8, 2006)

iMacg3 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Follow the instructions at this link to show background apps: https://www.howtogeek.com/241752/how-to-stop-windows-10-apps-from-running-in-the-background/
> 
> Change the setting for Edge to "Off". Restart the computer and check if the problem persists.


Tried that before I posted here did not change edge from opening on startup.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Once you're done with the troubleshooting, please remove Advanced System care, apps like that do more harm than good. Also, as a precaution do backup your data and settings before you remove that application.


----------



## Focus (Jan 8, 2006)

tristar said:


> Once you're done with the troubleshooting, please remove Advanced System care, apps like that do more harm than good. Also, as a precaution do backup your data and settings before you remove that application.


Just downloaded that to see if it would stop edge from opening.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

The OP can clear this up, but I believe that Edge is no longer showing at Startup, now it is the Settings Windows with Focus assist showing at Startup.


----------



## Focus (Jan 8, 2006)

spunk.funk said:


> The OP can clear this up, but I believe that Edge is no longer showing at Startup, now it is the Settings Windows with Focus assist showing at Startup.


No,Edge is still opening at start up,not settings, it went from one to the other and back again.


----------

